# Waywell WD6050 Pioneer F90BT or Kenwood DNX5120



## vb1215 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey guys I got it narrowed down t these 3 units but can't decide which one. Please don't say rns-510 because I cannot afford it unless you guys want to help me out haha







. But anyways these are the 3 units I am looking at and I am open to hear what you guys think. Thanks!


----------



## nikbrewer (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Waywell WD6050 Pioneer F90BT or Kenwood DNX5120 (vb1215)*

i just got a WD6050 last week. so far it has been great. Plan on upgrading to IGO8.3, or getting new skins.
It has a new canbus, so it now has full function steering wheel controls, you can use the phone button, mute, volume, track up and down, source up and down
it has a slight ground loop noise, but there is a easy way to fix this.
so far it will not work with my in armrest cd changer, but the bluetooth and ipod controls work great


----------



## vb1215 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Waywell WD6050 Pioneer F90BT or Kenwood DNX5120 (nikbrewer)*

can you post a pic? Also how much did it cost you (if you dont mind) and how was the installation? Also anyone else with some opinions?


----------



## nikbrewer (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Waywell WD6050 Pioneer F90BT or Kenwood DNX5120 (vb1215)*

ILL GET SOME PICS THIS WEEK. cost was 519 shipped. install was easy, unplug old radio, plug new one in, run gps ant, all done


----------



## vb1215 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Waywell WD6050 Pioneer F90BT or Kenwood DNX5120 (nikbrewer)*

awesome...so what features does the 6050 have that the pioneer and kenwood dont have and vice versa.


----------



## nikbrewer (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Waywell WD6050 Pioneer F90BT or Kenwood DNX5120 (vb1215)*

the 6050 has
Nav - currently igo v8.0, but you can switch to several windows ce based nav programs
radio
cd changer
ipod control
bluetooth
tv tuner
aux in
does ipod video
factory look
sub wooferout with level control
full support of all steering wheel controls
its problems
slight ground loop whine ( there is a fix for this)
a hiss when using one of the preset eq ( like rock, classic, ect)
nav software can be buggy if you dont install it right
slow to scroll through screen on phone and ipod ( works fst with steering wheel or hard button though


----------



## vb1215 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Waywell WD6050 Pioneer F90BT or Kenwood DNX5120 (nikbrewer)*

thanks for the reply...I think that I am going to with the pioneer or kenwood because of the Nav (kenwood has Garmin, not sure what pioneer uses), improved sound quality. Also are you able to hook up a digital antenna for the tv tuner??


----------



## nikbrewer (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Waywell WD6050 Pioneer F90BT or Kenwood DNX5120 (vb1215)*

I DONT REALLY CARE ABOUT THE TV. i bought it for facotry looks, full steering wheel control, good ipod, and price


----------



## vb1215 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Waywell WD6050 Pioneer F90BT or Kenwood DNX5120 (nikbrewer)*

lol I wasnt asking if you care about the tv I was just wondering if it is possible to hook it up with a digital antenna...Yea the price is nice which makes it appealing but I just saw a dnx5120 for 399 and the f90bt for 553 so I am still torn. Cant wait to see the pics tho


----------



## colnago (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Waywell WD6050 Pioneer F90BT or Kenwood DNX5120 (vb1215)*

I think its a love/hate relationship with the Pio:
http://www.avic411.com
...for a forum of the many problems, hacks, support, and mods for the AVIC units.
I just bought the 700BT (basically the same minus DVD) and it came with the latest firmware, so I haven't experienced the problems others have had. There is a decent sized "wish list" of things I'd like to see done differently/better, and its a little quirky, but it does everythig I want it to: Bluetooth, GPS, MP3 via USB or SD card, and XM. When the HTC Touch Pro 2 comes out, I'll use the composite output to the AVIC, to view my SlingPlayer Mobile feed.
If you have/want iPod control, its been reported that the Apple iPod cable is less problematic than the Pioneer version.
The map software is "*iGO8* v8", though I hear an update may be in the works. As a *Garmin 360* owner, I like the iGO system better. It recalculates faster, has visible icons for Points of Interest, 3D landmarks and has "lane assist". I also installed one of the mods making screen navigation a little easier. 
For the $350 I paid, I have no complaints, esp. when the Garmin 765 that I want, cost $450.


_Modified by colnago at 3:42 PM 3-26-2009_


----------



## nikbrewer (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Waywell WD6050 Pioneer F90BT or Kenwood DNX5120 (colnago)*

wow, i dident know the pioneer ran IGO.
if it hackable, it would not be too hard to install IGOv8.3 it uses wy better maps and has a better 3d view in my opinion
if you want to see oics of the waywell, here is a long thread
http://www.golfmk5.com/forums/...ywell


----------



## colnago (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Waywell WD6050 Pioneer F90BT or Kenwood DNX5120 (nikbrewer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nikbrewer* »_..if it hackable, it would not be too hard to install IGOv8.3...

The mods/hacks on avic411.com are "well" beyond the stock version. Somebody even has a setup where they can choose between Garmin, TomTom, and the iGO nav systems. The AVICs run on top of WinCE, so people have been modding to no end.


----------



## nikbrewer (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Waywell WD6050 Pioneer F90BT or Kenwood DNX5120 (colnago)*

sweet, i dont feel sp bad that my chnese unit runs CE5.0 then


----------



## colnago (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Waywell WD6050 Pioneer F90BT or Kenwood DNX5120 (nikbrewer)*

Yeah, its easy to get it to boot to CE "desktop". I was trying to get my cell phone to tether to it for internet access. But when the Touch Pro 2 comes out (the Touch Pro/Fuze do it now), I'll just use it to "extend the phone top", as it 1:1 pixel mapping at 800x480. Internet streaming audio, Sling media stream, and just browsing, all via the phone and AVIC. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjnABOFkJZw
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by colnago at 7:30 PM 3-26-2009_


----------



## gillm (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Waywell WD6050 Pioneer F90BT or Kenwood DNX5120 (vb1215)*

does anyone know the name of the connector on the ipod lead ? mine is broken . i thought it was mini usb but its not


----------

